# Tales of the Hyborian Age (Updated 1/14/04)



## Alcareru (Jan 10, 2004)

Heres my first attempt at a Story Hour, from a sporadic Conan flavored campaign set in that world.




*I. Prisoners in Karpasha*



Miss Emily Brightwell awoke with a start. Exhaling violently she found herself on her back, staring into the gloom. She was immediately aware of two things as she laid upon the cold stonehewn floor. She was in a cell of some sort. And her possessions, including her .38 caliber Webley Bulldog, were gone. Raising herself slowly upon her elbows she could make out a faint lightsource- perhaps a torch or torches set upon a wall around a corner. It barely illuminated the room, but she could see rows of iron bars.

With her leather boots scuffing on the floor, Emily groped toward the bars. They held firm against her attempts to move them despite her best efforts. With a dejected sigh, the young blonde haired woman sat back. For a moment, out of habit she attempted to straighten her khaki blouse and shorts. _'Good Lord, it smells in here'_, Emily mentally noted with some disgust. 

It was then the young woman was aware she was not alone.

Jerking her head violently to her left, she saw 3 figures in the cell adjacent to hers. Jumping with surprise, she made out the figures in the faint light. One was white like her and massive. The other was dusky skinned, and short, squat. The third was lean and wiry with skin like ebon night. For a moment Emily's mind flashed back to the Christmas tableau of the Three Kings from her youth at Greenmere. The image swam in front of her as the young girl swooned and fainted. 

The ebon skinned man pressed his face against the bars, studying the unconcious woman. "What nature of girl is this Verrus?" the man asked in heavily accented Kothic,"she is dressed strangely; is she Hyborean?" 

The dark haired man stroked his curled beard. "Ive not seen a women in weeks Yalla,so my memories may be a bit faint on the matter, but I think I can safely say Ive not seen such dress before. Odd she was put here and not placed in the Prince's seralgio." Verrus turned to the third figure now sitting in the corner of their cell. "What do you think Vanir? 

The red haired giant of a man shook his head curtly, his beard waggling. "Care little I think. Unless she has a key for Grimir, I care little."

After a space of half an hour, Emily stirred. Aware of the three men now, she moved cautiously away from neighboring cell. Casting a look around the dark room she could see the other cells in the area were unoccupied. Hesitantly, she took in the sight of the three men. All were clad in short crimson colored chiton, or tunics. All were studying her, even the red haired giant.

"Where...am.. am I?" she stammered. The three men looked at each other and back at her. "Where am I? Did the Italians raid the excavation?" she said this time in Italian. She was answered by blank stares.

"By Bel!" Verrus cursed " A woman drops in out of the sky and we can't speak to her. Maybe she is from the east."

"No" Yalla responded frowning. The folk of the east do not have flaxen hair..do they?"

Emily listened intently. She involuntarily leaned forward, catching a word here and there. "What? You speak the Aegean dialect I think, like on the tablets! I am Miss Emily Brightwell of the Cornwall Brightwells.Where am I? Where is the rest of Dr. Heydn's group? Where are the guards? I wish to see the British Consul immediatley."

"Ahh! you speak Kothic!" Yalla exclaimed brightly."British?" he repeated, trying to fit his tonque around the strange word. He shook his head and added helpfully, "You are in the fortress of Karpash, guest of Prince Septus.

"May he rot in Hell" the dusky skin man interjected.

From behind, Grimir grunted in agreement.

The dusky skinned man pushed ebon youth aside and put his face to the bars, smiling his best smile. "Please allow me to introduce myself and my companions dear woman. "I am Verrus of Nemedia, noble thief. This fellow is Yalla, displaced son of Kush and as great an archer as you will ever meet. We were part of a doomed company of mercenaries recently captured across the border. The quiet red haired colossus is Grimr, a Northman. We, including you, are all prisoners of the city of Karpasha in the kingdom of Corinthia."

Emily blinked, uncomprehendingly. "Karpasha? This isnt the isle of Lyttos?" O dear, how did I arrive here..I..I can't remember."

Yalla moved back to the bars. "The guards brought you in this morning. You did not move for many hours. We had feared you were dead, perhaps killed by Septus or his lecherous knights. Some of these Corinthians are quite brutal, as civilized folk go."

Emily blanched. Before she could respond, an iron door clanged open off in the dark. Heavy footfalls could been heard coming down an unseen corridor. All four figures turned to face the noise.


----------



## Paka (Jan 10, 2004)

Aye, 

Welcome to the Story Hour section of ENworld.  Keep on postin'.

Do you plan to pick up the new Conan d20 coming out?  It seems like yo are drawing heavily from that kind of fantasy tradition and that supplement might help.


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 10, 2004)

Paka said:
			
		

> Aye,
> 
> Welcome to the Story Hour section of ENworld.  Keep on postin'.
> 
> Do you plan to pick up the new Conan d20 coming out?  It seems like yo are drawing heavily from that kind of fantasy tradition and that supplement might help.




Thanks. I dont know about the Conan rpg yet. Originally my group just used 3.0 dnd rules and the outstanding Conan d20 and Hyborian age d20 sites. Later on we sort of converted to the Savage Worlds rules for pulpy action and a rules lite set, which was nice since one of our Pcs was a "modern" character.

Right now my group is sort of on hiatus. We will probably at the least use the Cona rpg as a sourcebook if noting else.

Anyway more to come whenever I can compile my notes.


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 11, 2004)

The footfalls became louder. Emily noted they must be carrying torches as the light grew brighter at their approach. The young woman felt uneasy and noticed her three neighbors bore tense expressions on their faces. Gripping the bar of her cell she felt the iron tremble a bit. The ground beneath her rumbled. _'Earthquake?'_ she wondered, _'Get a hold of yourself, girl.'_

The tremor faded as six armed men entered the chamber. Dressed in leather armor and crimson surcoats, they bore spears and torches. Silently they took places along the walls. 

With the added light from the guards torches, Emily could now see her prison was part of what looked to be a natural cave enlarged by human hands. _'I wonder how far underground we are?'_ she thought _'where is Corinthia?'_ She stared at the guard arms and armor, her mind racing. 

Her thoughts were interrupted as a hawk faced man with curled black hair and beard strode into the prison. This man looked older and wore a fine robe of white and purple gilt with golden thread. His eyes shone with a glimmer of great intelligence and his expresson was of one easy command.Many rings were upon his fingers and a thin circlet of gold sat upon his head. Emily noted that he also carried her leather shoulder pouch. 

Yalla growled to the guards. "Torture now? If you are to kill us be done with it. Or release us. How long are we to remain here!"

The purple clad man ignored Yalla, his icy gaze set upon Emily. His dark eyes rested upon her for a moment. Then he spoke, his eyes still upon the blond woman.

"Your fate is not my concern, dog. You are your cohort are brignands, little more. The Vanir is a traitor to my lord Prince. But her, she is another matter."

Emily bravely stood ramrod straight. "I am no brigand, sir. I am Emily Brightwell." she began in English. Stopping she switched to the dialect 'Kothic" and continued. "I am a subject of His Majesty George V and have rights I believe, even in Italy. Why am I being held here? I wish.."

The hawk faced man smiled coldly and held up a ringed hand causing Emily to cease. "I am Catallus girl. Astrologer Royal, Court Advisor, and Priest Primate of Mitra. Do you know of Mitra girl? My guard found you unconcious in the sanctum of Mitra. How did gain entry to the palace and the chamber? Are you a thief, perhaps?"

"I most certainly am not, sir." Emily snapped back surprised at herself. "I am a student of ancient history and archaeology. I am assisstant to Dr. Raymond Heydn, studying sites on the island of Lyttos. As for Mitra, I did find a ruin dedicated to *Mithra*, but .." Emily trailed off. That was the last thing she remembered, reading the old tablet in the lower chamber. She frowned as she tried to recall the events.

Catallus studied her, noting her face carefully. "A scholar perhaps, eh? I have studied your possessions and found them most interesting. The science you keep is impressive, weird though it may be." The older man pulled out the revolver. "Impressive indeed." Smiling he put it back and pulled out her battered leather bound journal. "Your language is unknown to me, but there are several scrawlings here in ancient script. And your drawings are well done. You have been to a shrine of Mitra and reproduced the runes found there."

"I do not know where this Lyttos is, girl, but the punishment for trespassing in the citadel is death. The truth now, are you a servant of Mitra? Or do you follow the older cults-Set perhaps? Your dress and manner are most odd, perhaps you are a witch from the East."

Verrus scowled. "Bah, leave her be priest. She's addled headed, anyone can see that. Why dont you find entertainment with your temple eunuchs and leave us be?"

The guard closest to Verrus reached through the bars with the butt of his spear and struck the short Nemedian a blow in the face, causing a stream of blood to issue from a split lip. Verrus stumbled backwards cursing, his fall stopped by Grimir.

"Hmmm.." Catallus murmured, his eyes remaining fixed upon Emily. "I do not know were you are from. Perhaps Mitra sent you here. Few follow Mitra now that the Prince abandoned his worship. Mayhaps you and your science are instuments for me to wield. Or perhaps not. Perhaps you are merely a spy sent by the nobles to furthur embarass my cult?"

The floor began to rumble and shake once again in answer to Catallus. Dust fell from the cavern prisons vaulted ceiling. Emily, Varrus and Yalla moved away from the walls of the cells. Grimir stood by impassively, smiling grimly at the anxious looks on the guards faces. 

"I must retire" Catallus continued. "These tremors are Mitras curse, and there is much to do. We will speak again girl" Catallus turned to leave, and his eyes met those of the giant Vanir. 

"Priest" Grimir said in a menacing even tone. "Your lord has gone from being a foolish boy to a wicked Prince. Tell him I shall meet him again, and I shall crush his entrails beneath my feet."

Catallus stopped and shook his head slowly. "Brave words Northman, but you and your cellmates will be dead in a day. My lord has procured the services of a master Kothic torturer. Your heads shalll adorn pikes soon enough."

The Priest turned and swept around the corner and out of the chamber, the guards quick on his heels. The unseen door to the prison clanged shut somewhere off in the gloom, leaving the prisoners in the darkened cells.


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 11, 2004)

*II. Plots and Oaths*


The four prisoners remained silent for a few minutes. It was Yalla who first broke the quiet.

"We need to get out of here. We have been in dire straights before Verrus, but I do not wish to die without a fight."

Verrus nodded, gingerly touching his now swollen lip. "Agreed. But I cannot pick the lock. There is nothing here for me to work with. And even the northman cannot bend these bars. Let me think-there has to be a way."

Emily thought for a moment. She realized she was sweating.  Turning away from the others, she clutched her hand to her breast she felt her heart racing. _'It is still there; they did not take it_' she thought.

Curiosity and fear ran through her mind. But finally she shook her head and faced the three men. "See here." she adressed them, trying to sound authoritative as possible," I have no idea how I came to be here. However, I may be able to help us leave this place. I do not know why you are here, but I shall need assisstance. But first I must know why are you here. The truth please."

Verus grinned and laughed. "You can help us girl?" He laughed bitterly. "That I would like to see." He looked the girl over with a critical eye then shook his head.

"Alright I shall tell you. Yalla and myself have done many things in recent years. But by profession Yalla and I are thieves. A low profession I am sure, but in this world one must survive as best one can. For the last year or so we have been in the mountians with the mercenary companies and bandits that take refuge there. That was until our band was destroyed." Verrus lowered his head. "And now unless we find a way out, we shall be dead men."

Grimir remained silent seated on the stone floor. Emily looked to him. "And you..sir?", she said hesitantly.

The Northman ignored her. "I do not believe you have the ability to aid me. I see no reason to talk about what is not your business."

Emily remained silent. Realizing what she must do, turned away from the men and reached down into her blouse. Beneath her underwear she retrieved the object she was after. Yalla and Verrus watched  and craned their necks to see what the strange woman was up to.

Turning back she stood as straight as she could and began. "Now see here. I am no witch or spy or anything like that. I am a scholar-perhaps I am simply a talented amatuer. I am no tomb raider or thief. But.." she paused. "While investigating a tomb I found this in an ancient chamber." Emily held "this" up for all to see.

She held a small bronze ring between her right thimb and forefinger. It was battered and dingy. Inscribed in the rings surface was the outline of a bird. "I have studied the tablets and runes of the crypt." Emily continued. "I know what this ring is. I can help you. I shall show you."

Emily placed the ring upon her finger. Then silently she repeated the incanation she had learned. It was a simple one easy to remember. Slowly her image fluctuated and shimmered. It shrank before the gaze of the three prisoners in a ray of light. Quickly it took the shape of a bird- a falcon or eagle. The image solidified until standing before them was a eagle sized bird, golden feathered, whose edges seemed to be wrapped in flame.

Grimir stood. "Ymir! The phoenix! The sign of Mitra. You are a sorceress- or priestess. Catallus was right about you."

Yalla and Verrus looked at each other, quite shocked.

The birds image  fluttered and the shape grew until again a young blonde haired woman stood before them."I cannot hold the form for very long." Emily explained. "And I cannot attempt it again for a while. But I should be small enough to slip through the bars and perhaps find something to help us get out, even the keys if I am fortunate."

Grimir nodded. "Very well. For years I have been a member of the Vanir Guard, the Prince's household bodyguard. I know this citadel well. I can direct and guide you. But know you this." Grimir's voice lowered.

"I was wrongly imprisoned by the Prince. He has taken my honor from me and stolen my family weapon. If we escape here, I shall hunt him down and recover my sword before I leave. You may come with me and will guide you, this I swear. But I shall not leave this place until I have slain Septus and regained Wulfhere."

Verrus grunted at Grimir's words before turning to the woman. "Well, Emily Brightwell. I know the city state of Karpasha but am ignortant of the citadel. Yalla and me would simply be thrashing around to dead ends. But I swear, thieves honor, to help you find a safe refuge if you get us out of this place, by Bel I swear it."

Yalla nodded. "I too swear. I have no wish to die here without a chance. Release us and I will not desert you until we have left this place." 

Emily considered their words for a moment. "Very well then gentlemen, we have an agreement. And I shall hold you to your words."


----------



## Paka (Jan 11, 2004)

Alcareru said:
			
		

> *II. Plots and Oaths*
> 
> Grimir nodded. "Very well. For years I have been a member of the Vanir Guard, the Prince's household bodyguard. I know this citadel well. I can direct and guide you. But know you this." Grimir's voice lowered.
> 
> "I was wrongly imprisoned by the Prince. He has taken my honor from me and stolen my family weapon. If we escape here, I shall hunt him down and recover my sword before I leave. You may come with me and will guide you, this I swear. But I shall not leave this place until I have slain Septus and regained Wulfhere."




Yeah, I love a PC with drive and moxy.

Wonderful.

Keep on postin'.


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 11, 2004)

Perhaps an hour passed. It was difficult to tell time. Emily knew the power of the ring had to recharge, like a battery. She didnt really understand it all, though she had studied texts and tablets. But she wanted the ring to be at full power, in case.

As they waited, Grimir explained the layout of the prison. "This dungeon is near the lowest part of the citadel. It is part of an old cavern system. Around that corner a narrow passagway leads to a opening with a grate, a porticullis. Beyond that is where the guards are posted and live."

Varrus thought. "There has been many things that puzzle me about this city. We were attacked and captured by guards wearing golden surcoats. I was surprised we were not slain when we were taken. Later we turned over to those crimson surcoated guards. While together, they argued quite a bit. What goes on in this city?"

Grimir grimaced. "The golden surcoats are men in the service of the Prince. Those that wear crimson are men of a party of nobles who call themselves the Tetra. The Tetra have opposed the policies of the Prince as of late. There has been no open war yet but is coming."

Emily looked on curious. Yalla asked, "You mean because of religion like the priest said? Is he part of this Tetra?"

Grimir shrugged. "I am merely a warrior. I am a foreigner here, brought to guard the Royal House. I understand little of the workings of powerful men, they are the same to me."

The earth rumbled beneath them again, the tremor quickly subsiding. "I never known the mountains to have such quakes in the past" commented Verrus "I will be glad when this place is behind me. Zamora Ill head and never look back." 

The tremor convinced Emily the ring was ready. "All right Im am off-wish me luck gentlemen." Her form again shimered and changed. The phoenix moved and hopped on the rough floor. The creature found enough room between the bars and in a flash was outside the cell. The bird cast a look at the three men and took wing around the corner and into the dark. The passageway was narrow and dimly lit but went straight and upwards. Emily narrowly avoided running into the side of the passageway but soon gained her bearings and shot upwards like an arrow.

Emily landed near the iron grate that covered the cave opening. Through the bars she saw  another cavern room, brightly lit. A wooden chair and bed of some sort were in this room. Another tunnel went off to the right. She moved closer to get a better look and then froze.

On the bed she was a form of a man lying prone on the bed, unmoving. He wore crimson over his leather armor. His spear was on the floor. The figure was snoring loudly.

As quietly and quckly as possible Emily squeezed through the bars. Her talons tapped upon the stone floor, but the guard continued snoring. Emily realized she could not see well from the floor so she took wing and lighted upon the chair. From there she saw the guard was sleeping upon his side closer to the cave's wall, facing it. A clay bottle lay next to him, and his bed was sullied by a red liquid. She also saw a ring of iron keys on the man's hip attached to his belt.


***************

In the cells, Yalla moved close to Verrus. On the other side of the cell Grimir stood watching the in the direction the phoenix had gone. "Verrus" the younger man whispered so the Vanir could not hear, "Can we trust this woman? If she is a sorceress?" 

Verrus shrugged. "I cannot say friend. Few that mix with such things are to be trusted, but this woman is different in some way. Perhaps she is crazy, a madwoman. We should be watchful." The Nemedian glanced at Grimir. "To be honest I am more concerned about the Northman."

********************

Emily watched the guards for what seemed to be an eternity. She knew she didnt have much time, she could revert back to human form soon. Pushing herself off the chair she swooped down, her talons grasping for the key ring. The flames that wreathed her body seemed to grow stronger as she flew downward. The phoenix grabbed but missed. Emily turned sharply then dived to make another attempt. Again her talon stabbed for the keys. Her claws found purchase in the belt of the guard and she yanked,  her wings flapping furiously. With a  second and third and final jerk she ripped the keys and hemp belt from the guards waist. 

To Emily's chagrin,the tug of the belt woke the sodden guard. The sight of a phoenix, its wings aflame sobered him up quickly. He muttered an oath in a tongue Emily did not understand and he rolled over with surprising quickness.

Emily flew for the porticullis. She did not think she could fly through the bars , so she landed quickly and wriggled through the grate. The belt caught for moment in the bars, almost cauisng her to lose her grip on her prize. Looking back as she tugged the belt free she saw the guard spring from the bed and grope for his spear.

The phoenix was launching herself  back down the passageway when the guard pushed the lever to open the porticullis. Emily heard the iron bang and the footsteps behind her but did not look back. Cutting through the air as fast as her firey wings could, she turned the dark corner to the prison area. 

Yalla exclaimed as the flames of the phoenix pierced the gloom of the cell area. Flinging herself toward Grimir, Emily collided into the iron bars releasing her beak-grip on the keys. As the phoenix crashed hard to the floor, the keys landed just inside the cell holding her three new comrades.


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 12, 2004)

Quick PC description and stats, based on the Savage Worlds rules:

*Emily Brightwell*

Young woman of British aristocratic family. 5 feet,4 inches tall. Age 23. Blonde Hair, fair skin.
Agility d6, Smarts d10, Spirit d6, Strength d4, Vigor d4
Skills: Shooting d8, Knowledge(Archaeology) d10, Riding d8,Guts d6, Fighting d4
Hindrance:Curious 
Edge: Arcane Background (Weird Science), Scholar

*Yalla of Kush*

Male, age 21. 6 feet tall skinny. Ebony skin, bald with single scalplock, scar tatoo of sun on right bicep.
Agility d10, Smarts d4, Spirit d4, Strength d6, Vigor d6
Skills: Shooting d12,Notice d4,Fighting d6,Survival d6, Tracking d6
Hidrancesoverty, Outsider
Edges: Dodge,Luck

*Verrus the Thief*

Nemedian Male, age 35, height 5 feet,5 inches, heavyset, dusky skin, dark hair and beard.
Agility d10, Smarts d6, Spirit d4, Strength d6, Vigor d4
Skills:Lockpicking d10, Fighting d6,Stealth d10 ,Notice d4,Gambling d4,Streetwise d6, Taunt d4
Hindrances:Greedy,All Thumbs
Edges:Ambidextrous,Acrobat

*Grimir the Firehaired*
Vanir Male. Age 30. Height 6 feet,6 inches tall, muscular, fair skin red hair and beard.
Agility d6, Smarts, d4, Spirit d4, Stength d10, Vigor d6
skills; Fighting d12, Shooting d6,Guts d6,Intimidation d4,Throwing d4
Hindrance:Vengeful
Edges: Beserk, Trademark weapon(Wulfhere)


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 12, 2004)

Grimir stooped to pick up the key ring as the fallen phoenix stirred slightly on the stone floor. From around the corner the guard sprung, thrusting his spear through the bars before the Northman could work the lock.

The flashing point of the spear barely missed the Vanir. With a grunt Yalla grabbed spear and for a moment he struggled with the guard for the weapon.

Grimir flung open the cell door and fell upon the guard, followed closely by Verrus. The red haired giant's meaty hand fell upon the guard like a hammer; the mans head flew back with a crushing thump. The blow caused him to release the spear and his eyes rolled backwards in their sockets. Verrus was upon the man a beat later; he followed with a glancing blow and the hapless man fell to the ground with a dull thud.

Yalla looked to see the form of Emily now the young woman again lying on the stone floor. Crouching and leaning on the spear, he extended a hand toward her. "Are you injured girl? That was fine work, but a close call." Emily shook her head to clear it, and then nodded silently. 

Grimir strode into the cell and swept up the spear from Yalla's grasp. For a moment he stood above the injured guard, a dark look upon his face. Then grasping the spear with both hands he plunged the spear point downwards into the guards chest.

Emily gasped at the sight of the ugly punture in the now dead man. But her response was cut short as first a rumble, then a great tremor rose up out of the earth.

Though the prison cave was deep in the earth, the chamber shook violently. Emily thought for a moment she was on a ship on a stormy sea; she was raised up and thrown down. Debris fell from the cave's high ceiling, Verrus and Yalla both dived to avoid chunks of rock that fell in great pieces; some almost as large as a man, others small as arrowheads. One small piece struck Grimir and left a bloody mark on the Vanir's face. 

Then a loud crack erupted from the ceiling ahead of the four, causing them to scurry to the rear of the prison. The tremor died down and for several seconds the chamber was a fog of dust and fallen rock. 

Coughing, Yalla waved his hand to make the dust fog dissapate. It didnt help, and they all remained still fearing the tremors would commence again. But slowly the dust settled and the ground did not shake again. "I vow" Varrus cursed "I shall leave this accursed city and never return. Zamora Ill go and never leave."

"You left Zamora because you are wanted there, do you not remember Verrus?" Yalla said choking on the dust. "By a woman you wished to make you her husband if I recall." Verrus grimaced and coughed as well.

Yalla stood, his dark form covered in dust. Wiping his eyes he cautiously walked to the end of the cavern. Slowly the others rose one by one. The chamber was darker now, and Yalla retrieved a fallen torch as he walked. When he got to the end of the chamber he groaned.

"The fall has blocked the passageway!" he said waving the torch. The others quickly joined him and saw as well. The narrow passageway was now blocked by a fall of rocks from the ceiling above. The passageway, porticullus and guards living area could no longer be seen.


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 13, 2004)

Grimir began to dig furiously at the rock fall, heaving stones away from the blocked tunnel. Several great sized stones shifted and tumbled down to the floor, above the cavern ceiling creaked. "Stop that barbarian!" shouted Verrus. "You' ll bring the whole cave down upon us."

The Vanir ceased digging and shot a dark look at the Nemedian."That torch won't burn forever. We have no food nor water. And before that the air may be all used up. Do you wish for this to be our tomb, thief?" Verrus did not reply; Grimir shifted his gaze to Emily.

"Tell me, woman is there magic in your ring to move these rocks? or to take us from here?" His tone was no longer menacing as it had been toward Verrus. And Emily also thought she detected a hopeful look in the giant's eyes, like that of a child on her birthday wishing for a long wished for present.

"I am afraid not, at least I think so, "She explained, feeling guilty. "To be honest I do not its full range of power, but that of the phoenix is all that I am aware of." Grimir folded his arms quietly in way of reply.

Yalla shone his torch around the chamber. "Perhaps the tremors caused a crack somewhere else in the cave. Another opening perhaps- to another cave? In Zamora many cave network and honeycomb; maybe it is the same here?"

The four slowly began to search the walls and ceiling for any signs of cracks or openings. Twice they made the circuit of the prison, but they found nothing.

One by one they sat upon the ground not far from the slain guard. Verrus went over to search the body. With practied technique, he found a hidden dagger and sheath, much to his delight. With gusto he began to take off the guards boiled leather armor corslet. Yalla looked at him. "It wont do you any good here, besides its too small for you."

"No it isnt" came the sharp reply.

"It is your belly is a bit too round."

"Bah!" came the rebuttal. Verrus threw the armor upon his shoulders. It fit well. He then tried to close the ties on the side. With some difficulty he got hold of the ties, but couldnt close the article around him. After numerous tries, the Nemedian tossed the corslet to Yalla. "Didn't want it anyway." said Verrus matter of factly.

Emily sat thinking trying to avoid looking at the corpse. "Why are we guarded by Tetra guards if the Prince wanted you dead, Grimir?" she asked, feeling there was nothing else she could do. The Vanir shrugged.

"Who can tell with nobles?" Yalla offered. "I have heard tales of this prince. Folk say he is mad. Was a good prince when he was young and had a Regent. But when he became of age he killed the Regent who was his uncle. Folk say he drinks children's blood." Grimir shrugged again.

A quiet fell on the chamber again. Emily looked up at the ceiling. The bars of the cells extended all the way to the top of the cave. _Four cells two on each side, not that big. Four cells..._

"Why were you three in one cell, when I was put in this place?" she asked no one in particular. "There are four cells here."

Yalla looked puzzled."Again, who can say with these Corinthians? Perhaps to torment us-perhaps they thought we would kill one another, or maybe it was easier for them to have us in one place. These people here do not think as I do."

The young woman arose. "May I see those keys please" she asked taking the ring from Grimir. She went to the cell opposite the one she occupied, found the correct key and unlocked it. Going inside, she looked around. She shook the bars and kicked at the walls. Yalla brought the torch over. "What do you seek?"

"I don't know, actually." she said as she exited it for the other cell that was unoccupied.

"Save your strength Emily Brightwell," said Verrus grimly," for we will soon have to dig our way out. You will need energy to avoid the roof when it caves in"

Emily ignored him and entred the other cell. Again she pulled at the bars and pushed and kicked walls. She felt trapped and foolish and helpless. Tears began to well inside her. Frustrated, she threw the keys across the room and plunged her hot face into the palms of her hands. She took a step back.

And she heard a slight *pop*.

The woman looked down. She saw that Yalla had turned to follow the flight of the keyring. Before she could say a word, she felt herself falling. Before she could say anything, or scream, or jump, she was floating in midair and engulfed by darkness. Only the sound of her body hitting the water and the groan of stone moving against stone alerted the others.

The three men flew to the cell, where in the middle of the floor a square portion had swung away. On a great hinge made of stone, the trapdoor had swung down at a steep angle very quickly. Yalla lowered his torch below and saw a rippling surface of water surrounded by a curtain of inky darkness some 15 feet under him.

Emily emerged from the beneath the waters surface, thrashing and screaming and gasping for breath. She looked up at the others and stopped screaming but chocked as if she might die.

"Are you injured, Emily Brightwell?, " asked Yalla.

"No, thank you for asking" sputtered the woman as she treaded water;" however, I appear to have found something."

Verrus snorted a laugh through his broad nose."You, girl have a talent for understatement."


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 13, 2004)

*III. Darkness and Moonlight*


Yalla studied the stone trapdoor that stood open like the yawning jaw of some beast. "These Corinthians devise clever ways to dispose of prisoners do they not? Drop and drown, or perhaps something lurks in the water. I wonder why they did not employ this on us?"

Grimir shrugged. Verrus gazed into the black pit, his wide dusky face turning pale. 

Emily shouted to those above,"I believe theres a water passage leading out!"

The flame haired giant looked at the flickering torch dying in Yalla's hand."If something is down there it did eat the woman. We move." Without a further word, he scooped up the prison key, placed the key ring around his wrist and jumped into the darkness.

After a splash, Yalla put down the the torch. With a wry look to the leather corslet on the floor, he too plunged onto the water.

Verrus stood in the chamber alone. "Xarra's teet! To Zamora I'll go and never leave!" Placing the dagger blade between his gritted teeth he jumped, feet first.

The four figure swam slowly, groping along the wall, until they found the tunnel opening. Grimir led, feeling along in the darkness. The passage was wide enough for two to swim side by side and the ceiling seemed to be high enough that one could not touch it with an extended hand. But despite the apparent room the tunnel gave, the pitch darkness made it feel oppresive and enclosed. In silence they swam on.

An indeterminate amount of time passed. The four could discern no real direction the course took. The sides of the tunnel were straight and rough, with no place to raise oneself out of the water. The water in the tunnel was deep as well. Grimir made a half hearted attempt to plumb its depth, but unsuccessful, abandoned the task.

From time to time the group stopped grabbing at the wall to rest. "Lets not linger" said Verrus in a shaken voice the third time they stopped," Theres no current here- Ill wager this is no natural stream. Its too dark.." his voice echoed in the darkness "I do not like it."

They continued blindly onward until finally they could feel stone beneath their feet. The group bounced along until the water level began to lower-first at chin level, the neck, then finally waist deep. As the party waded they felt along the walls looking for an opening, conscious of the risks they took, lumbering in the dark. It was quiet save for the sound of splashing water and labored breathing.

Then ahead, Grimir spotted a sliver of pale blue light amidst the inky shroud. It fell upon a wall through an arched opening at the top of a narrow landing. The light shone down into the doorway splashing enough to reveal the landing and stone steps leading down from the doorway into the water.

"We are saved!" Verus exclaimed, nearly dropping his dagger. "Moonlight shines from above-it is an opening out of this dark hell! Hurry!" The squat thief splashed ahead, falling once but driving forward.The others saw his dark outline obscure the beam of moonlight and motion back to them. "Hurry!"

From the darkness, something rose out of the water. Grimir sensed it and heard the low growl, a rumble of sorts, reptillan. The clomp of teeth upon jaw followed. 

"Something is in the water! Out of the tunnel!" the Vanir barked, as his shining eyes tried to locate the source of the noise. Yalla and Emily ran toward the pillar of moonlight at the command. Verrus placed a foot upon one of the steps as something breached the water with a rushing noise and headed for the Nemedian.


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 13, 2004)

The long dark shape snapped its great jaw down upon Verrus's right arm. The thief grunted in pain and surprise, falling backward into the water. Emily shrieked in horror as the moonlight revealed a large crocodile thrusting out of the water, pulling on the Nemedian's limb.

Like a panther, Grimir dived atop the creature, closing his great arms around the beast's scaly body. With a cry, Yalla also fell upon the crocodile near its tail. The crocodile thrashed and jumped as the two attempted to restrain it.

Verrus fell backwards, stabbing with the dagger in his free hand. The croc's tail struck Yalla throwing the young man into the water. The animal released it grip on Verrus as it jumped to escape the clutches of the Vanir.

With bestial ferocity Grimir struck the crocodile with his fist upon the head and eye. The reptile spun away from Grimir and turned; as it did Verrus stabbed with all his strength. The dagger plunged into the crocodile's head up to the hilt. With a snap of its jaws, the wounded animal dived beneath the water to escape.

Verrus sat in the water, groaning in pain. Yalla helped his friend up on the landing into the moonlight. The Nemedian's arm was ringed with crimson stripes from elbow to wrist.

"Damnable thing" Verrus grunted, "beast of Stygia and its rivers curse them all. I am lucky to still have the arm. Its cracked but not broken I think." He wiggled his fingers hopefully. "Lost the dagger" he noted.

Yalla removed his tunic and began tearing it to bandage the bleeding wound. Emily assissted, averting her eyes from Yalla who stood now dressed only in a loincloth. 

"We'll need something better soon,but this will have to do for now" Yalla commented. "That crocodile must have been old and feeble not to catch you Verrus, or perhaps it didnt like the taste of you." The younger man forced a smile toward his older friend.

Grimir stood still as a statue in the water looking into the darkness, almost as if challenging the animal to return. Satisfied it would not, he strode up the steps pausing only to inspect the arm of Verrus. "You will survive" he commented, entering the archway.

Inside the doorway on the side wall the barbarian found foot and handholds that lead upward toward the moonlight. Without looking back he climbed.

Fifteen feet later, Grimir's head emerged from a square opening in the stone floor of a room. Moonlight shone through several holes in the roof; bits of masonry and wood littered the floor. Only a single chair occupied the room. The room had but a single closed heavy door, flanked by two round porthole like windows that had neither pane or shutter. 

With only his head exposed he remained at the top of the ladder, alert, his body tensed for action. He listened and heard the wind rustle through trees outside and the call of night birds. He took a deep breath through his nose, then slowly descended to the others.

"We have come out at a blockhouse. I'll wager we are in the old canal gardens between the Outer and Inner Citadel."

Emily looked up."Did you look? Is it safe here?"

"No need. I smelled the stench of the canal and the tiger plants." He replied. "I have been here before-this is as safe a place as any in the Citadel. Patrols rarely come around the canals. The temple lies beyond the wall in the Inner Citadel. Mitra's Temple, where Catallus lives." He smiled. "Beyond that is the Royal Compound."

Yalla stood."We cannot leave yet. Verrus must rest."

Grimir nodded. "We rest in the blockhouse today and tonight. Then we visit the priest." Grimir's smile broadened. "I would like to have words with him without bars between us. We should not be missed from the cells at any rate for a long time- I doubt the Coritinhians will waste labor to rescue prisoners from a dungeon."

Verrus sat back. "Sounds good to me. But then we'll need food-and weapons."

"Rest then," Grimir added. "I'll keep first watch. Unless Emily Brightwell possesses any magics to conjure those things..." the Vanir's words trailed off as he looked at Emily. The woman saw a look of fear flash in the man's eyes for a spilt second.

Quietly he ascended the ladder.


----------



## Alcareru (Jan 15, 2004)

(More to come if I can find my game notes...)


----------

